# Racing at mikes this weekend 7/10 cash payout!



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Alright guys i know last sat was billed as the last race until the 1/10 nitro worlds were over but mike said we have time for 1 more race so come out and run this layout one more time before we rip it up..Cash payout will be paid to 1st 2nd and 3rd inless there is less than 8 in a class then 1st gets all the cash.. Racing starts at 6pm same as always.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

Count me in Phil


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

Um! count me in!lol


----------



## kaotickc (May 2, 2009)

:dance: Same here


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

Me Too:dance:


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey Phil,
That reminds me. Did ya'll pay for third in short course last weekend? If so, can ya'll hold the money?
Thanks


Big Phil said:


> Alright guys i know last sat was billed as the last race until the 1/10 nitro worlds were over but mike said we have time for 1 more race so come out and run this layout one more time before we rip it up..Cash payout will be paid to 1st 2nd and 3rd inless there is less than 8 in a class then 1st gets all the cash.. Racing starts at 6pm same as always.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

JANKEII said:


> Hey Phil,
> That reminds me. Did ya'll pay for third in short course last weekend? If so, can ya'll hold the money?
> Thanks


 I wasn't there but i'll find out for you.. if we did you can get your money when you come back..:cheers:


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks


Big Phil said:


> I wasn't there but i'll find out for you.. if we did you can get your money when you come back..:cheers:


----------



## Asbar 23 (Jul 7, 2010)

:doowapstaI'll be there too !!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

is it sat yet im ready to race


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Mayhem04 said:


> is it sat yet im ready to race


I'm itching myself..


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Big Phil said:


> I'm itching myself..


 That's just the crabs! Thought I told you no more dirty girls.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Jasoncb said:


> That's just the crabs! Thought I told you no more dirty girls.


 Well she smelled clean..


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Wish I could make this race to test my SC but, I have to do the family thing. Brother is coming in from NY.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

are we there yet


----------



## upd103 (Jun 22, 2010)

Doubt I'll race, but I'll bring the Nikon D300 and big lens out for the evening. Starts at 6 right?


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

yes starting at 6pm


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

upd103 said:


> Doubt I'll race, but I'll bring the Nikon D300 and big lens out for the evening. Starts at 6 right?


Could i get you to email me some of the pictures you took?


----------



## upd103 (Jun 22, 2010)

Sure. Not a problem. They'll be in RAW format at first. Can you handle nef files or do you need jpg?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

upd103 said:


> Sure. Not a problem. They'll be in RAW format at first. Can you handle nef files or do you need jpg?


I really don't know..lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

im need the smell of nitro


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Big Phil said:


> I really don't know..lol


You need .jpg


----------



## upd103 (Jun 22, 2010)

Actually, I can shoot in a mode that does both at the same time. JPEGs it is for you.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

upd103 said:


> Actually, I can shoot in a mode that does both at the same time. JPEGs it is for you.


sent you a PM


----------



## upd103 (Jun 22, 2010)

Replied. 

I'll probably host em on photobucket and make them public so all of you can have access to them. It will be hard to send out multiple emails if I take a ton of shots which I probably will.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

upd103 said:


> Replied.
> 
> I'll probably host em on photobucket and make them public so all of you can have access to them. It will be hard to send out multiple emails if I take a ton of shots which I probably will.


 The photobucket thing is great because we can sift through and save the ones we want..This is a really cool thing your doing thanks man.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Who won what classes last night?


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Didnt you hear nick? You won all the classes last night!


----------



## upd103 (Jun 22, 2010)

Big Phil said:


> The photobucket thing is great because we can sift through and save the ones we want..This is a really cool thing your doing thanks man.


No problem man. I'm a lot better at photography than I am driving right now anyways. I'm sure y'all caught some of my pathetic driving while y'all were in between races. Hope I brought some amusement to you guys during intermission. LOL


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

nik77356 said:


> Who won what classes last night?


I will ring my own bell....

I took 1st in SC. Jeremy got 1st in buggy, me second.


----------

